# Toronto Photography Event



## clorway (May 31, 2009)

Just wanted everyone to know that we're doing a panel discussion with Andy Summers, Ralph Gibson and Danny Clinch about the relationship between music and photography that coincides with an exhibition of their work in Yonge-Dundas Square. The event will happen at 10:30 AM, Saturday, June 6 at Jackman Hall (The Art Gallery of Ontario). More information about the event can be found at the link below.

Luminato - Toronto Festival of Arts + Creativity 2009 - Illuminations - Shadow Notes

Please spread the word to anyone that might be interested.


----------

